#  Nachrichten >   Bäume: Die schönsten Arten in Bild und Text >

## zeit.de

Die Walnuss ist der Baum des Jahres 2008. Wie seine Vorgänger ist das Gewächs mehr als nur eine Ansammlung von Blättern und Ästen. Eine Entdeckungsreise in Bildern  Weiterlesen...

----------

